

Find a Hackathon Near You - rogerjin

Check out www.localhackathons.com<p>This site shows you a list of all the local Hackathons occurring in San Francisco Bay Area and New York City. As a startup guy I found it very interesting, and thought it could be helpful for anyone who is curious or looking to do a Hackathon. Check it out.
======
tectonic
Clickable <http://www.localhackathons.com> and <http://hackathon.io>

------
bpolania
Excellent! so far my only reliable source was hackathon.io and it´s kind of
messy.

